# Thickness of lining for FET



## NellieP (Jan 19, 2005)

Evening ladies

Could anyone advise me what the thickness of you lining should ideally before having your embryos transfered mine is 7.9mm and I am due to have my ET next Wednesday??

Also should I keep eating the brazilnuts after I have had my embryos transfered?

Any advise would be greatly received.

Love NellieP xx


----------



## jodieanneb (Mar 26, 2009)

My Doctor says ideally it should 8mm so your fine, you dont have to eat brazilnuts just take a good selenium vitemin about 100mgs xxx


----------

